# "let's Play Barbie"



## Kapidolo Farms (Nov 18, 2013)

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-82549.html

the tread above was regarding systematics on tortoises, and I derailed it somewhat with a reference to "let's Play Barbie" tortoise tables. Some one sought elaboration on what I mean by that, so here goes. . .

As a B-TFO thought, you as a turtle keeper back in the day could buy a small red eared slider for $0.25 to $0.50 at a "five and dime" and for a few dollars more could buy a kidney bean shaped plastic 'tank' for about $2.00 more. Those tanks were not intended for a long term pet, they had a little ramp to an island where the turtle could get out of the water, and a little plastic palm tree for .. I really don't no what the intention was.

It was a toy enclosure for people who sought a toy pet, the cheap red-eared slider.

Today you can still buy plastic tanks and use plastic plants, and that can be an excellent enclosure, for example the water land tubs, by simple definition are plastic tanks, and you can use plastic plants. However they are what I would call an excellent enclosure that you can breed chelonians in. 

It's not about the plastic, it's about the life the animal will have in the enclosure. Those little kidney bean pools are Ok for a small aquatic turtles for as long as a week, maybe two, if the microclimate parameters around that small plastic pool are good for the turtle overall. They might even be a fun way to give an animal to someone else who understands the ridiculousness of them, and who will promptly put the turtle(s) in a more proper enclosure.

To me a "let's Play Barbie" tortoise table is not just any tortoise table. It's one that reflects a short term enclosure for someone who is getting the animal as a toy. I did not play with GI Joe's as a kid, my sister had a Barbie doll. so that is the source of the sexist POV. When I worked in a pet shop as a young teen, I saw people buy squirrel monkeys on a whim for $750, only to return them a week later as it "didn't work out". Price of the animal is not a barrier to this toy pet phenomena.

I have seen some folks place images here on TFO, and elsewhere, seeking endorsement for the effort put forth, an enclosure that if they do take care of the animal well, will be an appropriate size for a very short time. These often also include plastic plants (not for the tortoises benefit to hide as a plastic palm tree on a tortoise table just won't do that), little walkways, signs indicating where fido sleeps etc.

It takes alot of effort to put that all together and some look like elaborate museum miniatures of a city or something. I find myself scratching my head wondering what will become of the tortoise, as all that effort is not likely to be put aside in a few months for a larger enclosure. And to replicate a museum exhibit or Barbie House probably is not going to happen again and again. I see 'toy' tortoise when I see that.

I use many plastic containers with the art being high utility and life support, keeping things as clean as possible etc. The animals within outshine the utilitarian set up, they are still interesting to look at.

I see what I am no doubt failing to communicate here with this thread, when I see painted dog toenails. I'm not talking about grooming, I'm talking about dolling up a dog, making it a toy. I do know of very old red eared sliders that started life in a kidney bean shaped tank. Of the tens of millions sold though, it is not a wining average.

Dolling up a tortoise with a table that offers about the same utility as a plastic kidney bean shaped pool is "Let's Play Barbie". It is projecting onto the animal something . . . no point in completing that sentence.

If you get what I mean, then you get it. If you don't I'll try to elaborate even more. If you are offended by this, well "sorry, lets be friends" as Barney says.

I hope this prompts better before buying thinking about the animal and it's needs. Tortoise-on.


----------



## Saleama (Nov 18, 2013)

I asked that question because I do have my animals in tables. They are all babies from as young as three weeks (box turtles) to two year old box turtles and some six month old tortoises in there somewhere. I built a fairly large outdoor area for my Russian adults but I am not at all ready to trust the babies outside full time on their own. I have also been told that full time outdoors is not good for Sullys and Leos. I built everything according to what I learned here and when you made that comment it was a bit confusing for beginners. So thank you for clearing that up. For the record, I use real plants. Lol...


----------



## sibi (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm glad that you have addressed this issue concerning animals and their owners. I think many here on the forum want to do what's best for our torts. We learn what nutritious foods to feed our pets, and proper husbandry, and even how to build various safe and efficient enclosures. However, personal preferences concerning decors or all sorts has always been subjective. Oh, some may argue that in the wild...bla bla bla... I think the statement of "Let's play Barbie" points to the issue of "permanence" or one of "temporary" ownership. Since I said the issue is subjective, I can't say that if someone chooses to dress up their tort's enclosure as if it were some dollhouse, that they would tire one day and, as with old toys, get rid of it. We may see a lot of young kids with live pets do that because, after all, they are kids. But, I cannot say the same for adults. It is totally possible that those who "play" with their torts also love and care for them for their whole lives every bit as much as "serious" tort owners. It is something to think about, though, when contemplating the purchase of reptiles or any pet.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 18, 2013)

I understand what you're saying, Will...but I don't really, totally agree with it. Yes, some new keepers do "doll" up their habitats, but in my way of thinking this only serves to enrich the tortoise's life. Much better to have different things in the habitat to walk over, around and through, than looking out the door in the morning and seeing a whole, great, big barren landscape with nothing of interest in it. If we're talking about a baby tortoise, then the more "doll furniture" you can put in the habitat, the better. The babies feel much more comfortable in a habitat with a lot of hiding places than a big, wide-open space.

So, you're thinking that someone who puts a lot of thought and money into building a little 'city' won't want to tear it all down and build another, bigger one? Maybe not...but hopefully by the time the tortoise needs a bigger home it will be set up outside, where it belongs.


----------



## Tom (Nov 18, 2013)

Oh, I am inspired by this Will. I am going to name them all, hang signs over the doors of their humid hides with their names, and I am now on the hunt for plastic palm trees and lawn ornaments! I'll bet if I trim the legs down, I could fit one of those pink flamingoes in my closed chamber. Since flamingoes occur in Africa, it would be a totally natural addition for my Geochelone pardalis pardalis enclosure!


----------



## EricIvins (Nov 18, 2013)

This is the difference between a "Pet" Tortoise owner, and a Tortoise keeper. A pet owner is more inclined to go to the local Petco and buy something flashy but more or less impractical to the care of the animal, versus a Tortoise keeper who shops at Home Depot looking for industrial use and practicality. 

I think people can relate this to the Fish hobby more so than Reptiles. A true Fish keeper will have live rock, coral, plants, etc versus a pet owner who has a bubble wand and a resin Spongebob figurine. The people that have been around the block know what you are trying to convey...


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 18, 2013)

Tom said:


> Oh, I am inspired by this Will. I am going to name them all, hang signs over the doors of their humid hides with their names, and I am now on the hunt for plastic palm trees and lawn ornaments! I'll bet if I trim the legs down, I could fit one of those pink flamingoes in my closed chamber. Since flamingoes occur in Africa, it would be a totally natural addition for my Geochelone pardalis pardalis enclosure!



 I want to see the pink flamingoes and the [PALM TREE]


----------



## Saleama (Nov 18, 2013)

EricIvins said:


> This is the difference between a "Pet" Tortoise owner, and a Tortoise keeper. A pet owner is more inclined to go to the local Petco and buy something flashy but more or less impractical to the care of the animal, versus a Tortoise keeper who shops at Home Depot looking for industrial use and practicality.
> 
> I think people can relate this to the Fish hobby more so than Reptiles. A true Fish keeper will have live rock, coral, plants, etc versus a pet owner who has a bubble wand and a resin Spongebob figurine. The people that have been around the block know what you are trying to convey...



So...I should remove my resin Yoda and bobble head Mexican turtles from my tortoise pen? They will be missed.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 18, 2013)

Saleama said:


> So...I should remove my resin Yoda and bobble head Mexican turtles from my tortoise pen? They will be missed.



I for one vote you keep them. My personal belief is that most things in an enclosure should be strictly for the tortoise's usage. However those other things that make it "cute" or bring a smile to your face have their place and value. I think those things help draw you to the enclosure and thus do more with your tortoises and keep them longer. They certainly can help to keep other family members interested and amused, even if it's not really the tortoise they are drawn too. To me, so many enclosures are so plain and drab for the human atleast, if not also the tortoise, I can see why the owner may turn away from them (and thus the tortoise). I think you can have practical, while also finding room for something fun.


----------



## thatrebecca (Nov 18, 2013)

This is an interesting thread. I understand where you're coming from, Will, regarding building enclosures that suit the torts's needs rather than the human's desires, but I think you're being a little unfair. Once those basic tort needs are provided for, what's wrong with an enclosure having a little personality?

My enclosures are of the utilitarian variety because it suits my taste and budget, but I enjoy seeing pix of those who have jazzed theirs up for their own amusement. And I don't see why that would be an indicator of someone likely to lose interest or to offer poor care for their torts down the line. Some people are just visual, creative types. With all the ways people neglect and abuse animals in the world, this seems like a pretty harmless pastime. Yes, people should let animals be animals and not anthropomorphize them, but they should also be allowed to have a little fun.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 18, 2013)

thatrebecca said:


> This is an interesting thread. I understand where you're coming from, Will, regarding building enclosures that suit the torts's needs rather than the human's desires, but I think you're being a little unfair. Once those basic tort needs are provided for, what's wrong with an enclosure having a little personality?
> 
> My enclosures are of the utilitarian variety because it suits my taste and budget, but I enjoy seeing pix of those who have jazzed theirs up for their own amusement. And I don't see why that would be an indicator of someone likely to lose interest or to offer poor care for their torts down the line. Some people are just visual, creative types. With all the ways people neglect and abuse animals in the world, this seems like a pretty harmless pastime. Yes, people should let animals be animals and not anthropomorphize them, but they should also be allowed to have a little fun.



Well said!


----------



## EricIvins (Nov 18, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> Saleama said:
> 
> 
> > So...I should remove my resin Yoda and bobble head Mexican turtles from my tortoise pen? They will be missed.
> ...



The "fun" for someone like me would be the species I'm working with, not inconsequential trinkets. That is what puts a smile on my face...


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Nov 18, 2013)

I understand what Will is saying. The marketing of animals can be cray-cray, and it's all done in the interest of sales, not animal welfare. The positive to that is some people become serious keepers in their later years because of that silly memory.

I think both serious and silly is a good balance, as tortoise keepers. I shop Habitat for Humanity's ReStore (love) or restaurant supplies or the farm supply for industrial, heavy duty things that will last long term, and I am on the hunt for Corten steel for future habitat barriers (hard to get as it has a one ton minimum) but every now and then, I do love a little bling or a little whimsy because it just makes the habitat more fun. And fun, while being serious about my tortoises care, fun is fun! : )


----------



## sibi (Nov 18, 2013)

Laughing til I teared...you're too funny Tom.


Tom said:


> Oh, I am inspired by this Will. I am going to name them all, hang signs over the doors of their humid hides with their names, and I am now on the hunt for plastic palm trees and lawn ornaments! I'll bet if I trim the legs down, I could fit one of those pink flamingoes in my closed chamber. Since flamingoes occur in Africa, it would be a totally natural addition for my Geochelone pardalis pardalis enclosure!




Seriously, though, I haven't shown my shed to anyone BECAUSE it's so gray, and plain, and doesn't have any of the bling that would make me happy. The reason why I don't have that stuff is because I don't think my tortoises will benefit from it; besides, I have one that would tear it down and have it down his throat. So, you see, I have to be practical and give only what they need, and the shed looks a mess already. But, I will post pics for all to see that I can't decorate to save my life. I bought paint for the upper walls, I bought tiles for the bottom so that they don't start making holes in the cement walls! I have more insulation to put down on the floors, and I even bought a plantation blind for the window. I have cement blocks inside to keep the boys separated, and a heater on the floor surrounded by cement blocks (with the holes opened outward so the heat can get through it). It's built like a fortress, and it's not pretty, not because I don't want it decorated, but because I don't know how to decorate it. Yet, I love my babies to pieces because it's not the decor, or the nice habitat that draws me to them. It's what they are and I love them for that!


----------



## ulkal (Nov 19, 2013)

So your concern is: will people, who put decoration effort in their first enclosure, ensure that the enclosure will actually meet the tortoises needs or will they be willing to "sacrifice" that beautiful enclosure, when the tortoise has outgrown it. 
Well, I could pose the question: why you think that people, who put so much effort into the habitat, would not be ready to build another, bigger, better habitat, maybe with as much chichi, but still providing the tortoises with everything they need. 

Please also note that a lot of people with fake plants put them in their enclosure for PRACTICAL reasons, because they want provide hides for their hatchlings, but everything else would be munched away in seconds.

The reason, I am writing is that I think the whole discussion is based on a fallacy, making use of dichotomies whose truthfulness are very questionable. Serious- fun, and analogous, practical-decorated, appropriate/scientific-non-appropriate/pet owner, natural/unnatural.
I do not think this is how it works.

Humans love to create worlds to inhabit, whether immaterial or material. Culture, cities, movies, all places of reference and interaction.
So it seems not far fetched that they try to recreate tortoises living conditions in the "wild" on a microlevel or to create a coherent, pretty enclosure world, even if that is a futile effort Because that is what this individual enjoys (next to keeping tortoises)

You might argue, tortoises are not a human, and I agree. But humans have different styles, preferences. As argued before, some just do not like jazzed up enclosures, others do not know how to decorate that it also meets the tortoises need (this is an important point) Whats with the "serious keeper" who also loves to decorate? Is a scientist with a pet a more serious keeper because he is a scientist?
On the other way round I might ask, how many simple enclosures are born of laziness ( which might also encompass the wish for the practical "because aint nobody got time for that")
Please, everyone with a simple enclosure: this is not my opinion, I just wanted to show that you can argue the other way round. If I got it right, its funny enough that keeping fish is referred to as an argument, where it seems to be serious to do exactly that what is only "playing barbie" with tortoises(trying to mimick a natural habitat)

IMO, the distinction between between "serious keeper" and "pet owner" is hard to make and only results in insulting people, who are serious about pet owning. You see, this is a game we can play on forever. Moreover, species appropriate husbandry given, a jazzed up enclosure isnt an indication for either.


----------



## ColinF87 (Nov 19, 2013)

"Playing Barbie" and building a good home for a tortoise are not necessarily mutually exclusive. I have a one-year old hermanns who currently lives in a table, but will be relocated to an outdoor enclosure once he's bigger and I live somewhere with a more tort-friendly garden. I've tried to make his table as interesting as possible for him, but I've been able to do that in a way that still looks nice.

I can understand what you mean about "toy pets" though. Since I got Ringo, I've been amazed by some people's views on pet ownership. Some of my friends have been genuienly interested and keen to find out more about keeping tortoises and reptiles in general, while some have said "Wow, maybe I'll get one too and just let him run around the garden!" I've also known people who have taken a similar approach to other animals. It's a real shame, especially when it's not always a challenge to take proper care of a pet.


----------



## Mgridgaway (Nov 19, 2013)

EricIvins said:


> This is the difference between a "Pet" Tortoise owner, and a Tortoise keeper. A pet owner is more inclined to go to the local Petco and buy something flashy but more or less impractical to the care of the animal, versus a Tortoise keeper who shops at Home Depot looking for industrial use and practicality.
> 
> I think people can relate this to the Fish hobby more so than Reptiles. A true Fish keeper will have live rock, coral, plants, etc versus a pet owner who has a bubble wand and a resin Spongebob figurine. The people that have been around the block know what you are trying to convey...



To be fair, I consider myself a pet owner, not a tortoise keeper, AND I built my own table exclusively from Home Depot... Personally, I like the outside of my enclosure to look nice, especially since it takes up so much space. But the inside is entirely utilitarian. The only cute things in there are the torts.

Not entirely sure why my original thread mushroomed into this discussion, but ok.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Nov 19, 2013)

Well I gess I got a real problem cause I'm not a tort keeper or a tort pet keeper
I think my torts are great " people keepers"
Cause I just enjoy the torts


----------



## Tom (Nov 19, 2013)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Well I gess I got a real problem cause I'm not a tort keeper or a tort pet keeper
> I think my torts are great " people keepers"
> Cause I just enjoy the torts



Come on Grandpa. Tell us. Are you rockin' the fake palm trees in your Barbie playhouse tortoise tables?


----------



## wellington (Nov 19, 2013)

I guess I'd rather see the "Barbie" style enclosures then those that are plain totes with no hope for a yard because they live in an apartment and have no yard to ever build their torts an outdoor enclosure. In a way, kinda the pot calling the kettle black. At least some of these "Barbie" enclosures have a chance of some day being outdoors or even a bigger enclosure, that's not just a tote.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Nov 20, 2013)

Tom said:


> Oh, I am inspired by this Will. I am going to name them all, hang signs over the doors of their humid hides with their names, and I am now on the hunt for plastic palm trees and lawn ornaments! I'll bet if I trim the legs down, I could fit one of those pink flamingoes in my closed chamber. Since flamingoes occur in Africa, it would be a totally natural addition for my Geochelone pardalis pardalis enclosure!



That works, a 4 x 8 foot print enclosure is not in any way shape or form a temporary enclosure for people who use any enclosed chamber to push optimal conditions to sell their animals or get them outside. There are Flamingoes in America too. Then your three spot per scute S.
(G.) p. p. pardalis will have a great start in life.




Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Well I gess I got a real problem cause I'm not a tort keeper or a tort pet keeper
> I think my torts are great " people keepers"
> Cause I just enjoy the torts



Now there is a perspective I can find based in reality.




wellington said:


> I guess I'd rather see the "Barbie" style enclosures then those that are plain totes with no hope for a yard because they live in an apartment and have no yard to ever build their torts an outdoor enclosure. In a way, kinda the pot calling the kettle black. At least some of these "Barbie" enclosures have a chance of some day being outdoors or even a bigger enclosure, that's not just a tote.



The "enclosure" is not Barbie style Barb, the keeper is. And GPtort144 put the best possible spin on it, that could move what I was putting forth, more forward.




Mgridgaway said:


> EricIvins said:
> 
> 
> > This is the difference between a "Pet" Tortoise owner, and a Tortoise keeper. A pet owner is more inclined to go to the local Petco and buy something flashy but more or less impractical to the care of the animal, versus a Tortoise keeper who shops at Home Depot looking for industrial use and practicality.
> ...



Well, that is why I made the concept it's own thread, no point in mixing more the facts of the taxonomy as they are mixed with marketing and the number of spots in a scute with the nature of being an animal keeper.

I make the exteriors look good for my Mom, she looks at the enclosures and the animals as much as I do during visits. However my wife is a practical woman beyond compare, and laments the time to make the outside look nice versus the time to care for the inhabitants, so I don't fool with exterior aesthetics much nay more. Mom's OK with that.


----------



## wellington (Nov 20, 2013)

Well, if it's the keeper that's a Barbie, then I want to be a Barbie. I am half way there with the name. Now if I had the shape 
I want to see Toms pink flamingos. I like gramps take on it too


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm really glad for all the varying POV's. 

I guess if inside versus outside was the point, most of the pet/animal industry would die in a heartbeat, all those tropical freshwater fish would not fare well outside, at all, let alone year round, and marine fish, most birds, small mammals etc, non would be pets, livestock, what have you. I don't see this as an inside outside debate at all as that seems to be the semi tangential direction with the development of thought in the thread. 

Pet versus another label might be more a definition based on how you get your $$ in life, than what you do for husbandry. So I get it that some folks in the business of tortoises will have a pointed idea of pet versus 'livestock' but the care itself may not really hinge on that divide. I don't call my tortoises pets. I call my cat a pet. I do consider the tortoises wild animals in captivity, while a house cat can go feral, it is not a 'wild animal'. I've made my $$ with both domestic and wild animals as zookeeper, private breeder, lab tech, pet shop employee, farm laborer, field worker (in-situ conservation), and many time as a volunteer. 

So, again, GPtort144 has really emphasized the point much better and beyond my very long rambling. You got some deep wisdom.


----------



## AlishaT (Nov 22, 2013)

I am someone who avoids confrontation at any cost, really when a waiter brings me the wrong plate I just eat it as a way of keeping the peace. My point here is that I have to really feel strongly about an issue to actually put in my two cents. Also, I can't find my glasses if I have some huge typo's here please don't judge me. Ok, here it is. Just like everyone else here has stated I also get it with the "lets play Barbie" mentality. People get a pet and make this really fun little world only to plop the little creature in and expect to get it out and "play Barbie" with it. That is wrong and I for sure would never condone someone buying a tortoise thinking of it only in the short term. These "pets" might very possibly out live their owners and then what? Who takes care of it? But placing judgement on an owner for dressing up the pet or their habitat because they enjoy it just isn't fair. I think that as long as the safety and wellbeing are intact then doesn't all the rest benefit the animal due to the fact that they are being enjoyed and loved and paid attention to? So what if someone is taking their little dog everywhere and getting it's nails done? Not the dog who is being loved and cared for by an owner who cares enough to include them in their lives. Again I say this is contigent that the safty of the animal is the first consideration. Same, in my oppinion, goes for the tortoise who has in his little world a bobble head or even a little lego decor as my son has placed in our torts habitat because he wanted to make something nice for him. I made sure it was safe. Walter can't knock it over or use it to climb out or tip himself. Please tell me, whats the harm in my son paying enough attention and enough love to his pet when maybe it's not the "natural habitat"? Would it be better for some very clever and well informed owner to have a true to life replica, and that's all it is unless you are planning to move to where the species originated, and then lose interest and in the end neglect it? For those who choose to create a natural environment and love the creature thats great and there is nothing wrong with that but my feeling is, again so long as their needs are met, that their is no reason why an attentive owner spending time decorating and having fun with their world. So there, I got it off my chest and now I can go back to watching cats stealing dogs beds on Wimp. Can't we all just play nice?


----------



## wiccan_chicken (May 7, 2014)

EricIvins said:


> This is the difference between a "Pet" Tortoise owner, and a Tortoise keeper. A pet owner is more inclined to go to the local Petco and buy something flashy but more or less impractical to the care of the animal, versus a Tortoise keeper who shops at Home Depot looking for industrial use and practicality.
> 
> I think people can relate this to the Fish hobby more so than Reptiles. A true Fish keeper will have live rock, coral, plants, etc versus a pet owner who has a bubble wand and a resin Spongebob figurine. The people that have been around the block know what you are trying to convey...




Agreed


----------



## emysbreeder (May 30, 2014)

The Elitist in the constant pursuit of conflict. Tables are functional as temps are better than on the floor. Considering what can happen to wild turtles/torts a table full of plastic toy's beats be eaten up by a raccoon, run over by a car or made into some voo-doo meds after being butchered alive. Take care, tune out stupid people, have fun, make more. emysbreeder


----------



## Drebbycakes (Jun 9, 2014)

I guess this might be a bit hard core for a newbie to involve herself with but here I go anyway!~
In my professional non-professional opinion it's not _that_ bad to have non-toxic, anti-harmful yet totally useless things in your enclosure. Not everything in the wild is useful to an animal and they have seemed to do mighty fine thus far. In fact if animals do happen upon things such as abandoned Barbie houses in the wild they rejoice in the saved calories. It's all about how you view the sprit of the item I a sure though. Obviously not everyone who buys an animal takes care of it properly which is more than a shame but making a habitat less ugly isn't a sin in itself. Some people just like pretty things but they aren't going to abandon their tort. just because it doesn't match the curtains.


----------



## Alaskamike (Jul 4, 2014)

What an interesting and potentially emotional discussion. As an animal / nature lover, I grew up in the woods, not in front of a TV or computer screen, and learned about nature’s beauty and verity first hand. In my undergraduate years I tried working in several pet stores but found myself so upset and even angry, or in an argument, with the owner that I had to quit. I too remember all too well the poor little red ears, 100’ds in a tank, sold for pocket change with a kidney shaped plastic dish. Often the information on their care was non-existent or just plain wrong. And these little guys were not the only animals so mistreated.
Go into any pet store today and ask a clerk how to care for almost any reptile and you will find as many answers (mostly wrong) as you find clerks. It has always be thus…
However, the assumption that personifying a pet (or their environment) leads to eventual boredom or mistreatment might be a bit misplaced. 
My inclination with my animals is as a naturalist. My environments tend to be as close to what the animal would experience in its natural habitat as I can possibly make it. That makes me happy, I think it makes my animals happy (see I personify too  and healthy.
But the OP did hit a nerve with me. And that is the use of an animal to entertain us in ways that are totally unnatural to the animal. They don’t wear hats, ride little bicycles, jump through rings of fire, or dance in nature. Going to a circus has been impossible for me since I was 12 (apparently screaming at a lion tamer “I’ll kick your ***” when he cracked a whip on his cat doesn’t encourage parents to take you again.
To me what is important in animal care is basic and in this information age fairly simple to obtain

Appropriate food, light, shelter, heat, water, stimulation, room/space, protection
Interactions with us humans – and other animals, that dos no harm and does not overstress the animal
If these basics are observed, little else will matter – including dressing up their environment with funny signs, plastic flamingoes (long as they don’t eat them J ) or anything else. Most Tort Tables I’ve seen are very well thought out and spacious. Of course, some are not.
But the OP’s original point is valid. Animals are not toys. They do entertain us, but it is not their intention or purpose for existence. And we should be the advocate for humane and appropriate care as fellow creatures sharing this planet.


----------

